# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ديالو .. قصة محترف جاء ليجلس على دكة البدلاء

## وليد المريخابى

*حلمنا ان يكون خير سند لسفارى 
لم نكن حينها نضع اى اهتمام بالباشا او تمساح الدميرة او حتى سعيد السعودى 
هللنا وكبرنا عندما عرفنا سيرته الذاتية فى الصحف المريخية 
وهو اللاعب الذى تدرج ناشئا وشابا ومثل المنتخبات المالية 
ولكن فؤجى الكل بمستوى هذا المحترف 
وفؤجينا قبل ان نتفأجا بمستواه بالمبلغ المالى الزهيد الذى استلمه اللاعب عند تسجيله وبالمرتب الشهرى الذى يتقاضاه من المريخ 
هذا اللاعب لم يقنع كروجر ولم يقنع ردان ومشاركته فى فترة صلاح مشكلة القصيره كانت تحت تاثير الاعلام . 
من الذى اتى بديالو ؟ 
وماهى علاقته بالاخوان معلا الذى اصبحا سماسرة لاعبى كرة قدم بين ليلة وضحاها ؟
خبايا تسجيل ديالو ....... 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*عبد الباقى شيخ ادريس ، مزمل ابو القاسم ، احمد محمد احمد ، صديق على صالح 
هولاء من جلبو لنا ديالو 
مفاوضات المريخ كنت سايرة مع بارى ديمبا 
وهذه المفاوضات قادها رجال من خارج المجلس 
تدخل الرباعى المذكور اعلاه واخبروا الوالى ان ( ديمبا كتفو بيقع ) 
و
وابو كتف واقع هو اساسى فى نادى الجلافيط 
وديالو حبيس دكة البدلاء 
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*صدقني يا وليد هذا اللاعب سيكون اساسياً في الفريق بس شيلوا الصبر..
من خلال مشاهدتي لهذا اللاعب في المباريات القليلة التي شارك فيها أثبت جدارته..
لاعب هادي يلعب بعقله قبل قدمه..وأفضل من ديمبا بكتير.. ( أنا لو اتسجلت في الهلال كنت لعبت اساسي في الدفاع)..
وممكن ان يستفاد من ديالو في الارتكاز..
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*.... الاختيار  لاية  وظيفة  يتم من خلال  السيرة  الذاتية ...
... اللاعب  يملك  سيرة  ذاتية  ثرة _(الا اذا كانت مزورة لا سامح الله)_... وانت بنفسك        اكدت   ثراء سيرته الذاتية ...
..  اذن المهنية متوفرة  فى  اختيار اللاعب ..
.. مشاركات اللاعب اكدت  انه لاعب هادى ...  قوى ... يلعب  بعقل ..  اما  اذا  وضح  وظهر من المحليين من يتفوقون عليه  فهذا  هو المبتغى .. ففى ذلك  فاليتنافس المتنافسون  ام تود  ان يكون لاعبونا  السودانيون ناس تمارين فقط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!...واذا كان ديمبا  اساسى فى الهلال  فهل يعنى انه  احسن من ديالو ؟؟ !!.. ياخ   مرق اساسى فى الهلال ...فهل هذا ينى  انه العب  واحسن من ديالو.. انا لا اود  المقارنة مع لاعببى الجلافيط  ولكن جاء ذلك  ردا على  ما اوردته انت وقولك ان ديمبا اساسى فى الهلال ..  يا خ ولو  ..صدقنى  ديالو يسوا مليووون شووووال من ديمبا  ابو ركبة  .. شكراا
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*لماذا وليد المريخابي يريد أن يكون دائماً خلافياً في كل أطروحاته ؟!
سؤال مهم يحتاج الى إجابة صادقة ؟!
الكل شاهد ديالو واقتنع بمستواه .. لكن مشكلة ديالو كما ذكر كروجر أنه لا يجدي الانجليزية ولا العربية لذلك يصعب عليه التفاهم مع زملائه في خط الدفاع ..
هل كان يستطيع وليد المريخابي التشكيك في ديالو اذا كان رشحه أحد تجمع امدرمان ؟
ولا هي المسألة معارضة والسلام !!
التشكيك في مستوى ديالو معناها التشكيك في وارغو الذي يمتلك سيرة ذاتية ثرة مثله مثل ديالو!
للأسف المريخ أصبح على فوه بركان بسبب المواضيع الانصرافية التي يختلقها تجمع أمدرمان ومن لف لفهم ..
المريخ الآن يقارع في أبطال أفريقيا ويسير بصورة ممتازة فماذا تريدون أكثر من ذلك ؟!!!
هل مستوى وموقف المريخ الحالي في دوري الأبطال مدعاه الى تغني به أم مدعاه الى خلق الصراعات والبحث عن الهنات لتدميره ؟!!!
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*ديالو لاعب جيد ومثل المنتخب المالي في أكثر من فئة وعدم فرض اسمه على التشكيلة لايعني بالضرورة تواضع مستواه لكن من خلال أداءه في المباريات القليلة كان نجم فيها وفي مباراة الإتحاد اليبي لم يكمل وخرج متأثراً باصابة في عضلة الفخذ ومنذاك لم يشارك .
لكن إمكانياته جيدة وأي خبير منذ أول لمسة للكرة يعرف ذلك بس أعطوه الفرصة وعيبنا دائما الحكم السريع على اللاعب وهو صغير في السن  
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*الحبيب وليد 

أثبت ديالو في المباريات القليلة التي لعبها انه لاعب مميز في خط الدفاع 

ويستطيع بكل جدارة ان يسد ثغرة غياب أي لاعب في متوسط دفاع المريخ 

المبلغ الزهيد لا يعني انه لاعب غير مميز ، وجلوسه في دكة البدلاء دليل على تميز المريخ وليس تواضع مستواه

دكة بدلاء المريخ هذا الموسم جلس فيها العجب وكلاتشي وايداهور وطمبل وسعيد السعودي وقلق ومجاهد وحافظ وراجي ومصعب وكل واحد من هؤلاء لو ذهب لأي فريق في الممتاز لما خرج من التكشيلة.

فلنصبر على ديالو قليلاً وبالتاكيد لن يخذلنا باذن الله
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

الحبيب وليد 



فلنصبر على ديالو قليلاً وبالتاكيد لن يخذلنا باذن الله



الصبر مفتاح الفرج 
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*ديالو جاء بفلوس الوالى قصدى المريخ لو طلع ماسوره ما مشكلة فكة الوالى دش غزير . .يمشى ويجى غيره اهل الصفوووووووووووووه فى الشدايد بيظهرو ...........  
ومريخنا بالوالى فوق باذن الله . .
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ابو مسل .. شكرا للمداخلة واتمنى ان يكون اللاعب فعلا عند حسن ظننا وان يجد لنفسه مكانة فى التشكيل الاساسى الذى عجز عن حجز مقعد له فيها فى عهد كروجر والان فى عهد ردان واخشى ان ياتى اليوم الذى يصبح فيه ديالو خارج كشف ال18 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الحبيب عمر صالح 
ما رايك فى محترف اكرر محترف جلبناه ليجلس متفرجا على اللاعب الوطنى 
هذا بيت القصيد 
هو اصلا لو كان جاهز ومائة المائة كان حجز لنفسه مكانة فى التشكيل كما فعل ايداهور ولاسانا 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*م عوض حبشى 
اتمنى ان لا يغادر ديالو كشف المريخ فى الفترة التكميلية 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الراقى الطيب الشريف
انا بس فى حتة انو محترف 
محترف دة طوالى يكون وش فى التشكيل 
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*ما مشكلة فكة الوالى كتيررررررررررررررره . . يتركن ويمشى ويجى الف واحد غيرررره ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

الحبيب وليد 

أثبت ديالو في المباريات القليلة التي لعبها انه لاعب مميز في خط الدفاع 

ويستطيع بكل جدارة ان يسد ثغرة غياب أي لاعب في متوسط دفاع المريخ 

المبلغ الزهيد لا يعني انه لاعب غير مميز ، وجلوسه في دكة البدلاء دليل على تميز المريخ وليس تواضع مستواه

دكة بدلاء المريخ هذا الموسم جلس فيها العجب وكلاتشي وايداهور وطمبل وسعيد السعودي وقلق ومجاهد وحافظ وراجي ومصعب وكل واحد من هؤلاء لو ذهب لأي فريق في الممتاز لما خرج من التكشيلة.

فلنصبر على ديالو قليلاً وبالتاكيد لن يخذلنا باذن الله



 


والله والله والله
يالطيب الشرف
ياابو شريف
ياااااااااااااود رفاعه
انته بتريحنى راحه
والله بستمتع
وانسى همى
بتقول كلام زى العسل واحلى
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الحبيب عمر صالح 
ما رايك فى محترف اكرر محترف جلبناه ليجلس متفرجا على اللاعب الوطنى 
هذا بيت القصيد 
هو اصلا لو كان جاهز ومائة المائة كان حجز لنفسه مكانة فى التشكيل كما فعل ايداهور ولاسانا 



...
فى رايى المتواضع  لايوجد خطأ اجرائى  او فنى  فى التعاقد مع ديالو  ذلك لان ذلك  تم بالاعتماد على   السيرة الذاتية التى اكدت انه لاعب  منتخبات .... هل  هناك  معيار آخر كان  يمكن الاعتماد عليه  ولم يعتمده المجلس؟؟؟ ...  اذا حدث  وتفوق عليه  المحليون  ذلك لايعنى ضعف  ديالو  بقدر ما يعنى  تفوق   لاعبينا  المحليين 00 المهم الامر خاضع  لمعيار المنافسة ...صدقنى لو ذهب ديالو الآن  للهلال  لتفوق على ديمبا ..ثم  متى حجز ايداهور مكانه  فى التشكيل ؟؟؟... المسألة  فى النهاية  توفيق والتوفيق من الله  جل  شأنه   زيما حاصل  لايداهور الآن000 ثم   الم تلاحظ  تراجعا فى مستوى لاسانا   قبل مباراة  كامبالا  سيتى؟؟00 شكرا   ابنى  وليد 000
*

----------


## عصمت حسن بلال

*ما رايك فى محترف اكرر محترف جلبناه ليجلس متفرجا على اللاعب الوطنى
هذا بيت القصيد ؟؟


صراحة السؤال ده فى محلو وهنالك غموض واستفهام كبير فى هذه النقطة  خصوصا بعد اصابة سفاري كنت اتوقع ان يتم الاعتماد على ديالو اساسيا ، واعلام المريخ لزم الصمت مع انه لما كروجر وضع ديالو فى دكة الاحتياطي واشرك الشغيل اقام اعلام المريخ الدنيا ولم يترك لكروجر صفحة ينام بيها وقالوا ديالو محترف وهو مدافع صريح لماذا كروجر يولف فى خط الدفاع يترك مدافع صريح فى الخارج ؟؟ لا اعرف اين هذه الاصوات الان وهذا المدافع المحترف الصريح يجلس على دكة الاحتياطي فى ظل غياب سفاري
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*اعتقد ان اللجوء للتوليف في خانة حساسة كقلب الدفاع في وجود لاعب محترف اقنعنا بمستواه الفني في مباراة الهلال يفتح الباب على مصراعيه للتساؤل لماذا جاء ديالو؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الامين1002

*هذا اللاعب لاغبار عليه  بس شيلوا الصبر ومن واقع مشاركاته المحدودة في مباريات الزعيم اثبت انه لاعب جدير بارتداء شعار  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

اعتقد ان اللجوء للتوليف في خانة حساسة كقلب الدفاع في وجود لاعب محترف اقنعنا بمستواه الفني في مباراة الهلال يفتح الباب على مصراعيه للتساؤل لماذا جاء ديالو؟؟؟؟






مش كده بالله يا ترطيبة .. كلامك دا لو الناس فكرت فيهو كويس حتصل لى إستنتاج واااااااااحد ...بقولا و بأعلى صوت و أنا فى قمة الأسف حقيقة .. الزول الإسمو ديالو دا ماسورة :icon1366:

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

 

مش كده بالله يا ترطيبة .. كلامك دا لو الناس فكرت فيهو كويس حتصل لى إستنتاج واااااااااحد ...بقولا و بأعلى صوت و أنا فى قمة الأسف حقيقة .. الزول الإسمو ديالو دا ماسورة :icon1366:




 
المستوى الشفناه في مباراة الهلال يؤكد انوا الزول دة ما ماسورة
اخشى ان تكون عدم مشاركة ديالو لاسباب غير فنية
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

المستوى الشفناه في مباراة الهلال يؤكد انوا الزول دة ما ماسورة
اخشى ان تكون عدم مشاركة ديالو لاسباب غير فنية




الأسباب فنية بحتة يا ترطيبة ... مافى سبب تانى .. الزول دا ما قدر يقدم حاجة مقنعة ...


أخونا قمر الأنبياء فى المحبين كتب بوست زمااااااااان بعد أول مباراة للمريخ أثناء معسكر الإعداد شاهد فيهو ديالو .. كان عنوان البوست كالتالى:

واحسرتى عليك يا أسد الرافدين (و يقصد سعد عطية طبعاً)

قمر ذكر إنو المدافع الجديد ديالو ماسورة .. أنا واحد من الناس فتحت فيهو نيران تقيلة إنو كيف يقول على لاعب بالسيرة الذاتية الممتازة دى ماسورة و كيف يحكم من مباراة واحدة و و و و و وجبت مية عذر و تبرير و هاجمت أخونا قمر شديد ... و لكن ..

الآن بصراحة غيرت رأيى ... و يبدو إنو قمر للأسف كان على حق .. قبل فترة رفعت بوست قمر فى المحبين و قلت إنو يبدو للأسف كلام قمر مشى و جا :icon1366:

اللاعب دا بالذات أنا حارقنى و فى بوست فى الجماهير برضو بنفس المعنى برضو شاركت فيهو ..

هو سيرتو الذاتية بصراحة ما فيها كلام و ليهم الف حق مزمل و من معه فى ترشيحو ... بس ما إتوفق مع المريخ و حقو يشتت فى التكميلية .. زول فى خانتو الأصلية الجهاز الفنى قاعد يولف لعيبة تانيين دا معناها يركب الزلط بأسرع ما يمكن ..
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*والله ياوليد دا كلام مهم لأنو السؤال دا محيرني ليو زمن ليي مابلعبو ديالو :tmp_name_confused:
وبختلف مع وليد :pizza: في إنو ماسورة لأنو مستواهو الظهربي في المباريات اللعبا ماشيئ وطلع كور كتيرة خطرة مابطلعا لاعب ماسورة :010:
لكن قصة تويفة اللعيبة وهو قاعد دي جد محيرة ، وعلى حسب كلام سفاري في حوار منتديات كورة إنو ما بلعبو لأنو مابفهم عربي ولا إنجليزي ولمن إحاول واحد في المدافعين إقول لي شيل المهاجم دا بكون قاعد في السطوح :embarassed:
لكن موش كان مفروض إدخلو كورس عربي ولا إنجليزي . 
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

لماذا وليد المريخابي يريد أن يكون دائماً خلافياً في كل أطروحاته ؟!
سؤال مهم يحتاج الى إجابة صادقة ؟!
الكل شاهد ديالو واقتنع بمستواه .. لكن مشكلة ديالو كما ذكر كروجر أنه لا يجدي الانجليزية ولا العربية لذلك يصعب عليه التفاهم مع زملائه في خط الدفاع ..
هل كان يستطيع وليد المريخابي التشكيك في ديالو اذا كان رشحه أحد تجمع امدرمان ؟
ولا هي المسألة معارضة والسلام !!
التشكيك في مستوى ديالو معناها التشكيك في وارغو الذي يمتلك سيرة ذاتية ثرة مثله مثل ديالو!
للأسف المريخ أصبح على فوه بركان بسبب المواضيع الانصرافية التي يختلقها تجمع أمدرمان ومن لف لفهم ..
المريخ الآن يقارع في أبطال أفريقيا ويسير بصورة ممتازة فماذا تريدون أكثر من ذلك ؟!!!
هل مستوى وموقف المريخ الحالي في دوري الأبطال مدعاه الى تغني به أم مدعاه الى خلق الصراعات والبحث عن الهنات لتدميره ؟!!!



معليش ياخوي بس ياريت إجابتك على تساؤل وليد المنطقي تكون بعيدة عن التجريح 
ومن حق وليد ، أو أي مريخابي إنو ينتمي للتنظيم البتوافق مع قناعاتو وبشوف إنو ممكن إخدم المريخ أو إضيف لي ومن حقنا إننا نتفق أو نختلف معاو لكن مامن حقنا إننا نجرحو ونبخس آراءو أو ننتقص من قدرو .
ولك ودي وتقديري .
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

والله ياوليد دا كلام مهم لأنو السؤال دا محيرني ليو زمن ليي مابلعبو ديالو :tmp_name_confused:
وبختلف مع وليد :pizza: في إنو ماسورة لأنو مستواهو الظهربي في المباريات اللعبا ماشيئ وطلع كور كتيرة خطرة مابطلعا لاعب ماسورة :010:
لكن قصة تويفة اللعيبة وهو قاعد دي جد محيرة ، وعلى حسب كلام سفاري في حوار منتديات كورة إنو ما بلعبو لأنو مابفهم عربي ولا إنجليزي ولمن إحاول واحد في المدافعين إقول لي شيل المهاجم دا بكون قاعد في السطوح :embarassed:
لكن موش كان مفروض إدخلو كورس عربي ولا إنجليزي . 



 
لازلت اؤكد ان ابقاء ديالو على الكنبة قرار غير فني
*

----------


## وليد

*طيب قرار شنو يا ترطيبة ؟؟؟ حيرتنا ؟

*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*جيت متأخر لكن معليش

نحسبها واحدة واحدة

كورة الجلافيط اللعبها ديالو أدى فيها بي صورة أكتر من ممتازة

وما رصدت ليه أي أخطاء وكلنا شكرناه

كورة الإتحاد الليبي الذهاب

ظهر فيها بي مستوى مهزوز شوية

وإتسبب في الهدف بي صورة مباشرة

سوء تغطية وعدم تحرك في الوقت المناسب

 ويبدو لي السبب كان الإصابة الإتعرض ليها

لأنو تم تغييرو بعدها طوالي وطلع بيعرج

لعب كورة تالتة ما متذكرها

وبرضو ما رصدت ليه أي أخطاء

الدليل مافي واحد في كل المشاركين قال يوم مباراة كدة عملها فينا

الخلاصة:

المباريات اللعبها ديالو على قلتها ما إتضررنا من مشاركتو فيها أبدا أبدا

لكن ما بشارك  ليه؟

دة السؤال


كسرة:

قصة قاصدنو وقاصدني دي مكجنها من أيام الجامعة
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

لازلت اؤكد ان ابقاء ديالو على الكنبة قرار غير فني



مافني كيف والسبب شنو ياخوي ماتجيب لينا من الآخر :tmp_name_confused: :tmp_name_confused:
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

مافني كيف والسبب شنو ياخوي ماتجيب لينا من الآخر :tmp_name_confused: :tmp_name_confused:



لا علم لي بتفاصيل وان كان هناك بعض الشائعات ولكنني مقتنع تماما ويشاركني في ذلك الكثيرين ان مستوى ديالو الذي شاهدناه في المباريات القليلة التي لعبها يؤهله للعب اساسيا دون اللجوء للتوليف
لا اعتقد ان ديالو قد قدم مستوى اسوأ من بدايات ابالو 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

لا علم لي بتفاصيل وان كان هناك بعض الشائعات ولكنني مقتنع تماما ويشاركني في ذلك الكثيرين ان مستوى ديالو الذي شاهدناه في المباريات القليلة التي لعبها يؤهله للعب اساسيا دون اللجوء للتوليف
لا اعتقد ان ديالو قد قدم مستوى اسوأ من بدايات ابالو 



كلام منطقي بس عاوز دليل
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

طيب قرار شنو يا ترطيبة ؟؟؟ حيرتنا ؟



هذا هو السؤال المحير فعلا لماذا لا يشارك ديالو؟؟
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شكرا للاخوة على اثراء هذا الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*يبدو ان لعنة ديالو حلت على دفاع المريخ
*

----------

